# Ski Sundown 1/21/2009 (Night)



## severine (Jan 21, 2009)

Just got these pics in!

Right kicker:






Top of Temptor





Nor'Easter:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 21, 2009)

parts of nor easter bumps looked and felt lunar...

tough to see the lower bumps but that is a great shot of the kicker that i will not be hitting on saturday.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2009)

This just in! Nor'Easter before the turn for Temptor:





Honestly, I have no idea why he sent that one...

ETA: I've received clarification that this pic is to show ice.


----------



## severine (Jan 21, 2009)

Another one... Bottom of Temptor:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2009)

Good night.  Nice reseed on lower temptor, the top is still hanging in there with a fresh top coating.  Kickers are taking some new shape with radically different landings.  Nor'easter is pretty effed up right now though...  More tomorrow, must sleep now.

Can't wait to get back out tomorrow night after they blow snow tonight!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2009)

interesting developments.

below the kickers has been totally reseeded.  and reseeded tight and symetrical.  rough now but should be sick by saturday.  noreaster bumps are utterly, totally and completely ruined.  i hit them 3 times and skipped them the rest of the night.  i have no idea how it happened but there are just huge ice whales there now.  temptor before the kicker is pretty deep and, although i hate the word, gnarly.  

Downhill hit the right side kicker at least 2 times and i went off it on my last run after i realized what he was doing.  I barely caught air as i was scrubbing speed off like a freakin sally but still, its nice.  

I'll say this, if they get skied in properly, the bottom half should be sick.  The top half is gonna take some cajones to hit with speed.  topcoat or not, they are big, burly, meaty and solid.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2009)

good night, glad i got out. i found top of temptor nice. best line was down the middle, not to either kicker.    IMHO, left line to the kicker was OK. the first turn was a big sweep.  line on right was better but i felt like there was one to many bumps right before the kicker.

bottom was odd, i've never skied newly seeded bumps before. add some new snow and they should be good to go for saturday.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> good night, glad i got out. i found top of temptor nice. best line was down the middle, not to either kicker.




I thought the top of temptor was sweet too.  Just not a speed run.  I totally agree that the middle line was the best, having tried left once, middle 4 or 5 times and right 3 times.  i just couldnt see letting it go with those bumps.  they're only about 8-10 long but they are pretty deep and firm.


btw, as usual, your skiing was exceptional.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 22, 2009)

looks like that kicker has a downward landing ? not a flat landing anymore ?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> btw, as usual, your skiing was exceptional.


thanks, wasn't feeling it much tonight but appreciate the comment.


pieced together some video, mostly scenic shots showing the condition of temptor. will post tonight if it gets done before i fall asleep.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> interesting developments.
> 
> below the kickers has been totally reseeded.  and reseeded tight and symetrical.  rough now but should be sick by saturday.  noreaster bumps are utterly, totally and completely ruined.  i hit them 3 times and skipped them the rest of the night.  i have no idea how it happened but there are just huge ice whales there now.  temptor before the kicker is pretty deep and, although i hate the word, gnarly.
> 
> ...



Sounds great. I like the fact that the top bumps are big and bad. Pretty similar to the comp last March actually. Glad to hear the bottom was reseeded. It really needed it.



gmcunni said:


>



Great video. Thanks for doing that. It looks like the left kicker has a decently flattened out landing. The right looks like it has a big stockpile right in front of it. Am I seeing that right? It looks like a gap jump almost. Maybe they will be distributing that loose snow in front of both kickers on Saturday?

The bottom reseed looks great. Again, they made snow Tuesday night so I assume they reseeded using that newly blown snow yesterday. Did it look like it saw any topcoating yet? I suspect after snowmaking last night, they should ski in great tonight. More for tomorrow night and we should have some good bumps for Saturday. Plus we also have tighter lines for the rest of the Temptor bump season. Remember, Gunny bumps are only about a month away!

Can't wait for tonight and Saturday. Thanks for the report, pics and vids guys!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 22, 2009)

The Sundown Crew delivers again! Pics and vids posted within hours of the skiing. Damn good job!


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 22, 2009)

I had the helmet cam running but the angle wasn't so hot so I didn't catch much of the action. The reseeded bumps at the bottom made a huge improvement. I skied the line into the right hand kicker most of the night. There is a whale that I was trying to cut out to make the line nicer into the jump. I ducked the bamboo stick 3 times on the right hand kicker and it is SWEET! They pushed a nice pile of snow in the landing area and gave more pop to the jump itself. Smooth take off and landing. I’m very excited for Saturday. 

Work on getting those bottom bumps into shape tonight guys. I will try to get the little bit of helmet cam action posted this morning.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2009)

2knees said:


>



Sweet 16:9 footage squashed to 4:3. :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sweet 16:9 footage squashed to 4:3. :roll:




thats not it.  i switched the setting and it looks worse.  

i need to read the owners manual i think.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice job on the videos guys, I think they do a good job of snowing what we had to work with last night.



Greg said:


> Great video. Thanks for doing that. It looks like the left kicker has a decently flattened out landing. The right looks like it has a big stockpile right in front of it. Am I seeing that right? It looks like a gap jump almost. Maybe they will be distributing that loose snow in front of both kickers on Saturday?
> 
> The bottom reseed looks great. Again, they made snow Tuesday night so I assume they reseeded using that newly blown snow yesterday. Did it look like it saw any topcoating yet? I suspect after snowmaking last night, they should ski in great tonight. More for tomorrow night and we should have some good bumps for Saturday. Plus we also have tighter lines for the rest of the Temptor bump season. Remember, Gunny bumps are only about a month away!
> 
> Can't wait for tonight and Saturday. Thanks for the report, pics and vids guys!



The left kicker still looks to be a work in progress, the "landing" is more a pile of snow, not really worked in at all.  The right one received more attention and is like a gap jump, the landing is almost as high as the lip.  The jump itself seemed to be reshaped a bit and looked to have more pop to it.  Jay and Pat each hit it and seemed to like it.  The landing is shaped, and not just a pile of loose snow, so I think they intend on leaving it like that, or at least close to it.

The reseed was pretty nice, the piles were soft and workable for the most.  I suspect that your guess is correct, they were seeded yesterday with fresh snow.  They had no top coating at all, but they were getting ready to fire up the guns last night (you can hear it in Pat's video).  As long as they blow good snow and don't let it pile up then we'll be in good shape.  We should have good conditions tonight!


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 22, 2009)

For some reason I can not get the helmet cam footage to load onto either youtube or vimeo.:smash: I’m sure it is user error. 

You guys are not missing much with the small sample of footage I did shoot.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> For some reason I can not get the helmet cam footage to load onto either youtube or vimeo.:smash: I’m sure it is user error.
> 
> You guys are not missing much with the small sample of footage I did shoot.



Bummer, I was hoping to get some of that follow along footage.  Did any of it work out?


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Bummer, I was hoping to get some of that follow along footage.  Did any of it work out?



There is some footage that came out ok but nothing great. I think the follow along footage only captured from your knees down. I will try to upload some of the footage tonight after the kids go to bed. If I can’t get it to load properly I will send you an email with the footage of you. 

This was the first time I have used the helmet cam this season. It’s safe to say there needs to be some major modifications to the way it is mounted on my helmet to optimize the end result.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2009)

I hope you can get it figured out.

Did it move around a lot?


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I hope you can get it figured out.
> 
> Did it move around a lot?



Actually it was rather stable. It was just pointing down too much.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> Actually it was rather stable. It was just pointing down too much.



cause at the end of the day, all you really wanted was some nice action shots of brians ass.  :lol:


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is the only run that came out somewhat decent.Sorry Brian the fly by shots didn't come out.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2009)

That came out pretty good Jay.  I'd say point it up a little more next time


----------

